# Tail length?



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

Just wondering whats too long generally for the tail, does the tail keep growing till it touches the ground, and can you just use scissors to trim some off? I have seen some people have the tail pretty short but i don't like it short like that lol.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

It's really up to you 
Some horses won't grow a long tail, just genetically they don't seem to grow much tail hair.
Most show horses tend to have the tails cut just below the hock to show off the hind quarters best. My dressage horses have their tails cut to just above the fetlocks with the tops left natural and bagged or lightly pulled. I don't like to have them reaching the ground as often horses will step on their tails while getting up and pull hair out, and they're just difficult to manage once they start getting that long. 
Yes you can just use scissors to trim - remember less is more. Tails take a long time to grow. 
I just brush the tail out, dampen it slightly then bunch the base of it in one hand and cut straight across. Make sure your scissors are really sharp so you don't need to hack at it!


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

I have arabs, so I use thinning shears to taper the end to around fetlock height when it begins to drag on the ground. Because they lift up their tails so high, a straight cut looks funny when they move. For other breeds, cutting it straight will look best. I always trim because if it drags, not only is it a bother to the horse, but it can damage the whole tail if the horse steps on it and pulls out hairs from the root, leaving the tail thinner overall.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

It really depends on personal preference. I know in the UK they do tend to keep the tails shorter, but in the US we tend to like long tails. I've known several horses that had tails that dragged on the ground, (they were Arabians) they just kept the tail in the bag until show day, and the horse would hold the tail up high enough while in the arena that they weren't in danger of stepping on it. Scharmlily, I may have to try your method, I have an Arabian as well, and was just trimming the ends a bit, and it did look weird, but never thought about thinning shears. My dad's morgan had a tail that dragged on the ground a bit, again it was kept in a tail bag. Generally if your horse has a naturally long tail, the rule of thumb is banging it (cutting it straight across the bottom) right about the fetlock height.


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

I cut mine straight across a little below/midway at the fetlock. 

My QH gelding lifts his tail slightly when he moves, so I leave it a little longer than normal. His tail grows pretty long fast though.

If your horse tends to have a shorter tail, then just maybe cut a small amount at the ends to make it look a little more tidy.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

For dressage, eventing, etc., most people cut it to just below hock length. I personally don't like it that short, but to each his own.


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

you trim it for different effects - I trim one of mine shorter than the other for apperance reason..

I like them banged... regualar trimming will encourage them to grow thicker too - a bit like your hair...

some breeds def dont grow as long - appys are quite commonly thinner and shorter


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

jody111 said:


> you trim it for different effects - I trim one of mine shorter than the other for apperance reason..
> 
> I like them banged... regualar trimming will encourage them to grow thicker too - a bit like your hair...
> 
> some breeds def dont grow as long - appys are quite commonly thinner and shorter


LOL my mom, the hairdresser would tell you trimming doesn't encourage growth. Hair grows from the root. Trimming discourages breakage. Will not be thicker or longer from trimming sorry to say


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

WickedNag said:


> LOL my mom, the hairdresser would tell you trimming doesn't encourage growth. Hair grows from the root. Trimming discourages breakage. Will not be thicker or longer from trimming sorry to say



**** - My tails beg to differ... they get all dry at the ends snd go into a point... when you trim them you get rid of this so the ends end up all thick and lush rather than thin and broken - def seems to work

I used to have a lot of trouble with my horses tail as it was all thin at the bottom (Nice at the top just didnt carry through)... my friend taught me a trick to cut up a bit shorter (Like an extra inch or so)than normal over winter... and then by summer it grows really thick and NICE - made a huge difference

will find some beofre and afters (Havent got any real befores but it was really quite thin at the ends before...



















OH and I never brush except after washing with product for comps... helps stop breakage and hair loss  and I also usually dont bag either ... photos are like 2 years apartish


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

WickedNag and her mom are right. (i'm a hairdresser) Hair grows from the root, when we (hairdressers) cut off your "ends" it gets rid of the breakage and split ends, so the hair LOOKS like it's growing faster, thicker, longer. It's called hair maintenance lol. If you keep maintaining the hair, it will always be in good condition, whereas if you're a slacker, your hair, or your horses hair will always look broken, thin and weak.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

My arab has a tail that drags the ground by 9-10". I know a lot of people trim their horse's tails around the flock area around here for local shows. I don't know why an arab would have a trimmed tail, though, when the long, flowy look is very desirable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

Oh well it works -  Makes it "look thicker and longer" and thats the desired result...


----------



## MoodIndigo (Oct 18, 2010)

I usually cut 50-75% down the cannon bone.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

My mare's tail use to drag the ground, but was sun bleached and thin at the end. I banged it about three quarters of the way down the cannon done. It looks so much nicer! Banging tails makes them look much thicker and healthier. It also made my horse's hind quarters look better, and overall it just looked neater.


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

Katze said:


> WickedNag and her mom are right. (i'm a hairdresser) Hair grows from the root, when we (hairdressers) cut off your "ends" it gets rid of the breakage and split ends, so the hair LOOKS like it's growing faster, thicker, longer. It's called hair maintenance lol. If you keep maintaining the hair, it will always be in good condition, whereas if you're a slacker, your hair, or your horses hair will always look broken, thin and weak.


nice comments from you guys. I just did another thread on Mane and Tail questions as far as the full/thick look. Sorry i guess i could have put in this thread.


----------



## touchofsleep (Mar 9, 2011)

I try to keep mine right above the feet so he doesn't back in to it and pull it out


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Katze said:


> WickedNag and her mom are right. (i'm a hairdresser) Hair grows from the root, when we (hairdressers) cut off your "ends" it gets rid of the breakage and split ends, so the hair LOOKS like it's growing faster, thicker, longer. It's called hair maintenance lol. If you keep maintaining the hair, it will always be in good condition, whereas if you're a slacker, your hair, or your horses hair will always look broken, thin and weak.


Thank you Katze  wish you were close enough to be my hairdresser...my mom is gone and I miss having a great hair person!


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

^ your very welcome hun. Soo sorry your mum isn't around, if I were in your neck of the woods I'd love to do your hair =)


----------

